# هل الله يخطئ



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

سلام ونعمة من الله 
هل الله يخطئ؟؟
سؤال بسيط لا يحتاج سوى نعم أو لا


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أبريل 2013)

*لاء، لا يُخطيء.*​


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *لاء، لا يُخطيء.*​



مادليلك أن الله لا يخطئ


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> مادليلك أن الله لا يخطئ



*وما دليلك أنت أنه يُخطيء؟*​


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *وما دليلك أنت أنه يُخطيء؟*​



أولا الكتاب المقدس  يقول أنه تم خلق الكون في 6 أيام لكن العلم أثبت أنها فترة طويلة جداً 
ثانيا خلق الأرض قبل الشمس لكن في الواقع الشمس والاض تشكلتا في نفس الفترة الزمنية بعد الانفجار الكبير 
خلق النباتات قبل الشمس لكن كما نعلم جميعاً أن النباتات بحاجة للشمس كي تعيش
قال ان القمر منير بحد ذاته


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أبريل 2013)

> أولا الكتاب المقدس  يقول أنه تم خلق الكون في 6 أيام لكن العلم أثبت أنها فترة طويلة جداً


*سفر المزامير 90**: 4*

*لأَنَّ **أَلْفَ** سَنَةٍ **فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِثْلُ **يَوْمِ** أَمْسِ بَعْدَ مَا عَبَرَ، وَكَهَزِيعٍ مِنَ **اللَّيْلِ**.*

*رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 3**: 8*

*وَلكِنْ لاَ يَخْفَ عَلَيْكُمْ هذَا الشَّيْءُ الْوَاحِدُ**أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ: أَنَّ **يَوْمًا**وَاحِدًا عِنْدَ**الرَّبِّ** كَأَلْفِ**سَنَةٍ،**وَأَلْفَ **سَنَةٍ **كَيَوْمٍ **وَاحِدٍ**.
ج. يلاحظ في كلمة "يوم" في الأصحاح الأول من سفر التكوين أنها لا تعني يومًا زمنيًا يُحصر في 24 ساعة، إنما تعني حقبة زمنية قد تطول إلي ملايين السنوات، فالشمس والقمر وبقية الكواكب لم تكن بعد قد خُلقت حتى الحقبة الزمنية الرابعة، وبالتالي لم يكن يوجد من قبل زمن مثل الذي نخضع له الآن، كما لم يكن للعالم نهار وليل بالمعنى المادي الملموس. هذا ما أكده كثير من الآباء منهم القديس جيروم. وحتى بعد الخليقة كثيرًا ما يتحدث الكتاب المقدس عن "اليوم" بمفهوم أوسع من اليوم الزمني، من ذلك قول المرتل: "لأن يومًا في ديارك خير من ألف" (مز 84: 10؛ راجع مز 90: 4، 2 بط 3: 8).
لقد جاءت كلمة "يوم" في الكتاب المقدس بمفاهيم كثيرة، فأحيانًا يقصد بها الأزل حيث لا توجد بداية، كقول الآب للابن: "أنت ابني أنا اليوم ولدتك" (مز 2: 7؛ أع 13: 32؛ عب 1: 5)، كما قيل عن الله: "القديم الأيام" (دا 7: 9) بمعني الأزلي. وجاء عن "اليوم" بمعني الأبدية التي فوق الزمن كالقول: "يوم الرب" (أع 2: 20)، أي مجيئه الأخير حيث ينتهي الزمن، كما قيل عن السيد المسيح: "ربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الآن وإلي يوم الدهر" (2 بط 3: 18)...
د. ربما يعترض البعض علي ما ورد في سفر التكوين بخصوص خلق الإنسان الأول، فقد اثبت الحفريات بطريقة قاطعة وجود عظام إنسان منذ أكثر من مليون سنة كما وجدت نقوش قديمة عن أيام آدم... فبماذا نعلل هذا؟
أولاً: بحسبة رياضية بسيطة نجد أن سكان العالم حاليًا لا يمكن أن يكون ثمر أكثر من 6000 عامًا بافتراض أن كل عائلة تنجب حوالي 3 أطفال، هذا مع خصم نسبة مرتفعة من الموتى بسبب الموت الطبيعي والكوارث الطبيعية والحروب... لو أن تاريخ الإنسان يرجع إلي مليون سنة، فإن الإنسان الواحد في مليون سنة ينجب نسلاً لا تكفي آلاف مضاعفة من مساحة الأرض لوجودهم.
ثانيًا: قلنا أن كل حقبة زمنية يمكن أن تكون عدة ملايين من السنوات، فغالبًا ما تكون هذه العظام لحيوانات ثديية حملت شكل الإنسان ولها أيضًا قدرات لكن ليس لها النسمة التي من فم الله التي تميز بها آدم وحواء. هذه الكائنات لا تحسب بشرًا حتى إن حملت شيئًا من التشابه.
هـ. إن كان هذا السفر يقدم لنا فصلاً مختصرًا للغاية عن عمل الله في بدء الخليقة، فإن الله الذي كان يعمل ليقدم لنا العالم لخدمتنا يبقي عاملاً خلاقًا في حياتنا بلا انقطاع. ما سبق ففعله لا يتوقف، إذ يبقي الله نفسه يعمل في حياة الإنسان ليجعل من أعماقه سماءً جديدة وأرضًا جديدة يسكنها البر. وفي هذا يقول السيد المسيح: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل" (يو 5: 17). لهذا ففي تفسيرنا هذا نود أن نتلمس عمل الله المستمر في حياتنا الداخلية ليخلق فينا بلا انقطاع مجددًا أعماقنا. وإنني أرجو في المسيح يسوع ربنا أن أقدم التفسير الروحي جنبًا إلي جنب مع التفسير التاريخي أو الحرفي.
* *فيه اعتراض عندك فى النقطة دى؟*


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *سفر المزامير 90**: 4*
> 
> *لأَنَّ **أَلْفَ** سَنَةٍ **فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِثْلُ **يَوْمِ** أَمْسِ بَعْدَ مَا عَبَرَ، وَكَهَزِيعٍ مِنَ **اللَّيْلِ**.*
> 
> ...



هذا يعني أن النباتات بقيت ألف سنة بدون ضوء الشمس كما تعلم النباتات في اليوم الثالث والشمس في اليوم الرابع فما رأيك بهذا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> هذا يعني أن النباتات بقيت ألف سنة بدون ضوء الشمس كما تعلم النباتات في اليوم الثالث والشمس في اليوم الرابع فما رأيك بهذا


*مش ضرورى ضوء الشمس يكفى ضوء اليوم الأول*
[Q-BIBLE]*أو "وقال: ليكن نور، فكان نور، ورأي الله النور أنه حسن، وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة، ودعا الله النور نهارًا والظلمة دعاها ليلاً، وكان مساء وكان صباح يومًا واحدًا" [3– 5].*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مش ضرورى ضوء الشمس يكفى ضوء اليوم الأول*
> [Q-BIBLE]*أو "وقال: ليكن نور، فكان نور، ورأي الله النور أنه حسن، وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة، ودعا الله النور نهارًا والظلمة دعاها ليلاً، وكان مساء وكان صباح يومًا واحدًا" [3– 5].*[/Q-BIBLE]




أولا غير صحيح أن ضوء السديم كما تدعون انتم سيكفي النباتات فهي تحتاج حرارة ملائمة أيضاً وان كان يكفي لما خلق الله الشمس لأن لا حاجة لها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> أولا غير صحيح أن ضوء السديم كما تدعون انتم سيكفي النباتات فهي تحتاج حرارة ملائمة أيضاً وان كان يكفي لما خلق الله الشمس لأن لا حاجة لها


*النباتات حتى تنمو فى اليوم الثالث قبل شمس اليوم الرابع فلهذا إحتمالات: **1.    + الله قادر أن ينبت النبات دون شمس فهو خالق الكل.*
*2.    + ربما  أستفادت النباتات من حرارة الأرض الذاتية ومن الأنوار السديمية أو من  الشمس ذاتها قبل أن تأخذ صورتها الحالية أو دورتها الحالية بينها وبين  الأرض.*
*3.    + ان  يكون الله إكتفى بالحشائش لتنقية الجو وأعطى للأرض إمكانية الإنبات فى هذا  اليوم ثم أنبتت الأرض البقول والأشجار في أيام لاحقة. ونجد في (تك8:2) أن  الرب الأله غرس جنة ليسكن فيها آدم فربما تكون فى هذه المرحلة أن النباتات  بدأت تأخذ شكلها المعروف. وأما نباتات اليوم الثالث فكانت شئ خاص لتنقية  الجو.*


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *النباتات حتى تنمو فى اليوم الثالث قبل شمس اليوم الرابع فلهذا إحتمالات: **1.    + الله قادر أن ينبت النبات دون شمس فهو خالق الكل.*
> *2.    + ربما  أستفادت النباتات من حرارة الأرض الذاتية ومن الأنوار السديمية أو من  الشمس ذاتها قبل أن تأخذ صورتها الحالية أو دورتها الحالية بينها وبين  الأرض.*
> *3.    + ان  يكون الله إكتفى بالحشائش لتنقية الجو وأعطى للأرض إمكانية الإنبات فى هذا  اليوم ثم أنبتت الأرض البقول والأشجار في أيام لاحقة. ونجد في (تك8:2) أن  الرب الأله غرس جنة ليسكن فيها آدم فربما تكون فى هذه المرحلة أن النباتات  بدأت تأخذ شكلها المعروف. وأما نباتات اليوم الثالث فكانت شئ خاص لتنقية  الجو.*




لا تعطني احتمالات من عندك هذا أولاً مع احترامي لك و لشخصك أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير لكن الله كان قادر أن يشكل كل شيء في طرفة عين لكنه لم يفعل لانه وضع قوانين لهذا الكون منذ التشكيل لا قبله وبعده 
ثم نظريتك على أن النباتات تستمد حرارته من الأرض هل تعلم أن النباتات لا يمكنها العيش في درجات حرارة عالية لانها ستطبخ هذا أولاً المياه ستكون متبخرة واذا كانت الحرارة طبيعية اي 50  درجة وما دون فان الارض ستبرد خلال اسبوع على الاكثر اي ستبقى النباتات دون حرارة لالف عام الا أسبوع هذا اولا ثانياً دون حرارة الشمس اذا كانت الارض حرارتها ملائمة للنباتات  فانها ستصبح كالقطب الشمالي والجنوبي اي لن تكون هنالك حياة 

ثم قولك من الشمس ذاتها قبل ان تاخذ سورتها هذا دليل على ان الشمس خلقت مع الارض لا بعد النباتات وهذا يتعارض مع كلام الله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أبريل 2013)

*



ثم قولك من الشمس ذاتها قبل ان تاخذ سورتها هذا دليل على ان الشمس خلقت مع الارض لا بعد النباتات وهذا يتعارض مع كلام الله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لاتعارض بالطبع لأن الشمس تشكلت من السديم الكونى فقبل أن تتشكل وتخلق على الصوره الحاليه كان لها الصوره السديميه.



لا تعطني احتمالات من عندك

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا أقدم احتمالات بل تفسيرات لشئ يفصل بيننا وبينه الاف السنين.



ثم نظريتك على أن النباتات تستمد حرارته من الأرض هل تعلم أن النباتات لا يمكنها العيش في درجات حرارة عالية

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم أذكر شئ عن درجات حرارة عاليه لتعيش فيها النباتات.



الحرارة طبيعية اي 50  درجة وما دون فان الارض ستبرد خلال  اسبوع على الاكثر اي ستبقى النباتات دون حرارة لالف عام الا أسبوع هذا اولا  ثانياً دون حرارة الشمس اذا كانت الارض حرارتها ملائمة للنباتات  فانها  ستصبح كالقطب الشمالي والجنوبي اي لن تكون هنالك حياة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

من قال أن الأرض كانت فى حالة تجمد قبل خلق الشمس؟
*


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> لاتعارض بالطبع لأن الشمس تشكلت من السديم الكونى فقبل أن تتشكل وتخلق على الصوره الحاليه كان لها الصوره السديميه.
> 
> 
> ...



كن صريحاً الانجيل قال ان الله خلق الارض في اول يوم لكنه لم يخلق اليابسة والبحر لثالث يوم اي عندما خلق الارض لم تكن مكتملة  هذا دليل أنه عندما خلق الشمس في اليوم الرابع لم تكن جاهزة بعد لكن انت تقول ان الشمس كانت موجودة كسديم وهذا يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس

بالنسبة للاحتمالات انت تقدم احتمالات لاثبات لها فستبقى احتمالاً حتى تثبت صحتها 

بالنسبة للحرارة العالية انت قلت ان النباتات تستمد حرارتها من الارض والسديم 
وانا أثبت العكس في ردي السابق 

بالنسبة للتجمد أزل الشمس من المجموعة الشمسية هل ستتجمد الأرض أم لا حتى ان كانت حمم ؟؟

وافضل ان طرحت اي فكرة ان ترفقها بدليل يثبت انها من الانجيل يكفي رقم الاية والاصحاح وانا سأطلع عليها


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أبريل 2013)

*



 لم يخلق اليابسة والبحر لثالث يوم اي عندما خلق الارض لم  تكن مكتملة  هذا دليل أنه عندما خلق الشمس في اليوم الرابع لم تكن جاهزة  بعد لكن انت تقول ان الشمس كانت موجودة كسديم وهذا يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس


أنقر للتوسيع...

الأرض فصلت فيها اليابسة عن البحر فى اليوم الثالث ثم خلقت النباتات بعد الفصل فكيف تقول انه عندما خلقت الشمس لم تكن جاهزه ماهذا الكلام ماذا كان ينقصها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بالعكس وجود الشمس كسدسم قبل خلقها كشمس يؤكد ويؤيد دقة الكتاب المقدس الذى اشار للانوار اسديميه قبل خلق الشمس بالرغم من انه ليس كتاب علمى .



النسبة للحرارة العالية انت قلت ان النباتات تستمد حرارتها من الارض والسديم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل معنى قولى انها مستمده حرارتها من حرارة الارض ان الارض كانت ذات حراره عاليه دقق فى الكلام قبل متقفز قفزات واستنتاجات من دماغك .



وانا أثبت العكس في ردي السابق 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لم تثبت شيئا



بالنسبة للتجمد أزل الشمس من المجموعة الشمسية هل ستتجمد الأرض أم لا حتى ان كانت حمم ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

اضف ازل الشمس وضع السديم الكونى ذات حركة الجزيئات عالية السرعة وذات طاقة التصادم العاليه ماذا ينتج؟
*


----------



## thebreak-up (24 أبريل 2013)

*الاعضاء أجاوبوا أسئلتك جميعها لكنك لازلت تعاند وتدور في دوائر مغلقة. كيف ترفض ما تسميه "احتمالات" بينما العلم ذاته لايزال يعمل على اساس الاحتمالات، فحتى نظرية الانفجار الكبير هي نظرية علمية قويمة لكنها لا تزال في مجال الاحتمالات، الحياة خارج الارض لا تزال احتمالات، سبب انقراض الديناصورات لا يزال داخل دائرة الاحتمالات، كيفية نشأة الحياة ذاتها لا تزال مجرد احتمالات. فلذلك لا تتصرف وكأنك أفضل من العلماء والمثقفين وترفض "الاحتمالات" كما تسميها. فكيف لنا اصلا ان نتأكد من امور حدثت الاف السنين بل ملايين السنين من اليوم. *


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> الأرض فصلت فيها اليابسة عن البحر فى اليوم الثالث ثم خلقت النباتات بعد الفصل فكيف تقول انه عندما خلقت الشمس لم تكن جاهزه ماهذا الكلام ماذا كان ينقصها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> بالعكس وجود الشمس كسدسم قبل خلقها كشمس يؤكد ويؤيد دقة الكتاب المقدس الذى اشار للانوار اسديميه قبل خلق الشمس بالرغم من انه ليس كتاب علمى .
> 
> ...



أولا الخلق هو إيجاد شيء من العدم أي أن الشمس قبل اليوم الرابع لم تكن موجودة و ان كان العكس فالله لم يخلقها لانها كانت موجودة 

ثانيا انا اوضحت في مشاركتي السابقة وانا اعتقد انك لم تقراها 

سينتج انفجارات ستزيد من حرارة الارض ويصهرها وتنعدم الحياة عليها كون السديم اكبر من الشمس بمئات المرات ان لم يلتهم الارض 

صحيح ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علمي لكنه يحوي مواضيع علمية بحتة مبنية على الخطأ
أكبر مثال ما فعلته الكنائس بالعلماء في القرن السادس العشر نظراً لتخالف الانجيل مع العلم لكن بعد أربعة قرون وبعد ان اثبتت الوقائع تم تفسير الكتاب المقدس كما يحلوا لاباء الكنائس وهذا لا يجوز


----------



## Jesus is the truth (24 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> أولا الكتاب المقدس  يقول أنه تم خلق الكون في 6 أيام لكن العلم أثبت أنها فترة طويلة جداً



عن اي علم تتحدث


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> عن اي علم تتحدث



أحب الحماس فيك أخي العزيز


----------



## Jesus is the truth (24 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> أحب الحماس فيك أخي العزيز


شكراً يا سيدي ، جاوب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أبريل 2013)

*



			أولا الخلق هو إيجاد شيء من العدم أي أن الشمس قبل اليوم الرابع لم تكن موجودة و ان كان العكس فالله لم يخلقها لانها كانت موجودة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذن الانسان لم يخلق لأنه أخذ من تراب الأرض وفقا لنظريتك العجيبه الخلق لايقتضى بالضروره الاإيجاد من العدم يا أخى بل تكوين الشئ على صورته الموجوده هو خلق وان كان موجود قبلها فى صورة أخرى




			صحيح ان الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علمي لكنه يحوي مواضيع علمية بحتة مبنية على الخطأ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ليس بالمهاترات الكلاميه يثبت خطأ الكتاب واحب اوضحلك لاحرتك ولا اتخن تخين يقدر يطلع خطأ واحد فى الكتاب لانه مش مجرد كلام بشر ده كلام ربنا.



			أكبر مثال ما فعلته الكنائس بالعلماء في القرن السادس العشر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الأخطاء البشرية لاتمثل حجة ضد الكتاب .



			تم تفسير الكتاب المقدس كما يحلوا لاباء الكنائس وهذا لا يجوز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههه لا يجوز تفسير الكتاب لانه تفسيره قوه وحجه عليكم دايما بتخافوا من التفاسير المسيحيه وبتحاولوا تحطوا تفاسير من عندكم عموما تفاسيرنا تتفق مع روح الكتاب واللى تحس ان فيه تناقض ابقى اسأل عنه ونوضحلك لبس فهمك.
*


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *الاعضاء أجاوبوا أسئلتك جميعها لكنك لازلت تعاند وتدور في دوائر مغلقة. كيف ترفض ما تسميه "احتمالات" بينما العلم ذاته لايزال يعمل على اساس الاحتمالات، فحتى نظرية الانفجار الكبير هي نظرية علمية قويمة لكنها لا تزال في مجال الاحتمالات، الحياة خارج الارض لا تزال احتمالات، سبب انقراض الديناصورات لا يزال داخل دائرة الاحتمالات، كيفية نشأة الحياة ذاتها لا تزال مجرد احتمالات. فلذلك لا تتصرف وكأنك أفضل من العلماء والمثقفين وترفض "الاحتمالات" كما تسميها. فكيف لنا اصلا ان نتأكد من امور حدثت الاف السنين بل ملايين السنين من اليوم. *



لكن احتمالات بدلائل لا فقط احتمال واذا كنت مؤمن بالاحتمالات لماذا رفضت احتمال داروين وقبلت احتمالات اخرى أنا لا أريد احتمالات أريد من الانجيل فهذا موقع ديني لا علمي


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> اذن الانسان لم يخلق لأنه أخذ من تراب الأرض وفقا لنظريتك العجيبه الخلق لايقتضى بالضروره الاإيجاد من العدم يا أخى بل تكوين الشئ على صورته الموجوده هو خلق وان كان موجود قبلها فى صورة أخرى
> 
> 
> ...



شوف انا سأقتنع اذا اعطيتني دليل على ان الشمس خلقت بعد الارض والنباتات ولم تخلق سويا وخلقت بعدها النباتات 
بالنسبة للتراب هل كان سيصبح انسان ؟؟ بالطبع لا أما السديم فهو سيتحول في النهاية الى نجم او كوكب دون بذل مجهود نتيجة الاستقرار كالماء العكر الذي سيتحول الى ماء صاف
وهذه ليس نظريتي بل معنى خلق من المعجم


----------



## thebreak-up (24 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> لكن احتمالات بدلائل لا فقط احتمال واذا كنت مؤمن بالاحتمالات لماذا رفضت احتمال داروين وقبلت احتمالات اخرى أنا لا أريد احتمالات أريد من الانجيل فهذا موقع ديني لا علمي




*لم أرفض احتمالات داروين، لا اجد تعارضا بين النظرية وبين الكتاب المقدس وقد وضح ذلك بشكل غير مباشر الاخ أيمن في إجابته عن سؤالك والتي تدل على انه في المسيحية وحدها يقف العلم والدين كخطان متوازيان.التطور حدث لكن داخل المجموعة الواحدة ولا يزال يحدث. 

لتفادي الخروج عن الموضوع، يبدو من حوارك انك تحاول ان تطبق تعاليم دينك على الكتاب المقدس وهذا لن ينفع، فالفرق بين ايماننا وايمانك كالفرق بين السماء والارض لذلك تعلّم يا عزيزي أبجديات الايمان المسيحي ولا تطبق تعاليم وقوانين عقيدة اخرى علينا. فنحن لا نسمي على مبدأ تقديس الحرف، لان الانسان لا يحيى بالحرف إنما بالروح وكلمة الله. *


----------



## vally (24 أبريل 2013)

thebreak-up قال:


> *لم أرفض احتمالات داروين، لا اجد تعارضا بين النظرية وبين الكتاب المقدس وقد وضح ذلك بشكل غير مباشر الاخ أيمن في إجابته عن سؤالك والتي تدل على انه في المسيحية وحدها يقف العلم والدين كخطان متوازيان.التطور حدث لكن داخل المجموعة الواحدة ولا يزال يحدث.
> 
> لتفادي الخروج عن الموضوع، يبدو من حوارك انك تحاول ان تطبق تعاليم دينك على الكتاب المقدس وهذا لن ينفع، فالفرق بين ايماننا وايمانك كالفرق بين السماء والارض لذلك تعلّم يا عزيزي أبجديات الايمان المسيحي ولا تطبق تعاليم وقوانين عقيدة اخرى علينا. فنحن لا نسمي على مبدأ تقديس الحرف، لان الانسان لا يحيى بالحرف إنما بالروح وكلمة الله. *



طيب شكراً على فكرة أنا مؤمن بنظرية داروين مع اختلاف بسيط  شرارة الحياة الله خلق الحيوانات ثم تطورت


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

أخوتي اعزتي الأحباء الى الآن لم أعطى دليل على ان الله لم يخطئ


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2013)

يا راجل أنت لسه بتدور؟  ما الاخوة جاوبوك اهو ! .. مش مقتنع ؟ طيب ادخل كده هنا وأقرا الكلام كله بتأني و عقل .. ولو ما اقتنعتش تعالي هنا و قول لاء ما إقتنعتش وحط الكلام اللي ما اقتنعتش بيه واحنا بمشيئة ربنا هنجاوبك عليه .. ماشي الكلام؟

 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230895​


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> يا راجل أنت لسه بتدور؟  ما الاخوة جاوبوك اهو ! .. مش مقتنع ؟ طيب ادخل كده هنا وأقرا الكلام كله بتأني و عقل .. ولو ما اقتنعتش تعالي هنا و قول لاء ما إقتنعتش وحط الكلام اللي ما اقتنعتش بيه واحنا بمشيئة ربنا هنجاوبك عليه .. ماشي الكلام؟
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230895​



أنت لم تجاوب على أسئلتي لكنك طرحت اسئلئة ووجدت خطأ آخر في الانجيل 
 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ التَّنَانِينَ الْعِظَامَ،
هل انت تؤمن بالتنانين وهذا معنى تنين من المعجم الوسيط 
التِّنِّينُ : حيوان أسطوري يجمع بين الزواحف والطير ، ويقال : له مخالب أسد وأجنحة نَسر ، وذنب أفعى ، ويتخذ في بعض البلاد رمزًا قومياً . 
و التِّنِّينُ جنس من العَظاء ، له رجل أو يد فيها أربعة أظفار على نَسق ، وخامسة في الكف ، وفي رأسه جُمَّة شعر ، ومنه ضرب بحري .
المعجم: المعجم الوسيط -

إذاً الله يؤمن بالأساطير التي لا وجود لها


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> أنت لم تجاوب على أسئلتي لكنك طرحت اسئلئة ووجدت خطأ آخر في الانجيل
> فَخَلَقَ اللهُ التَّنَانِينَ الْعِظَامَ،
> هل انت تؤمن بالتنانين وهذا معنى تنين من المعجم الوسيط
> التِّنِّينُ : حيوان أسطوري يجمع بين الزواحف والطير ، ويقال : له مخالب أسد وأجنحة نَسر ، وذنب أفعى ، ويتخذ في بعض البلاد رمزًا قومياً .
> ...



بص! انت عاوز تفهم؟ ولا عاوز تثبت فكره في عقلك؟ في اختلاف بين الاتنين .. لو عاوز تفهم .. يبقى قدامك *حاجتين *:

*اول حاجه* .. انك تدخل على الرابط اللي حطيته وتقرا كل الكلام المكتوب وبعدين تيجي تقولي الحته دي غلط او انا مافهمتهاش 

*تاني حاجه* .. انك لما تحب تعرف كل الحاجات اللي انت بتقول ان الله غلط فيها أو أخطأ فيها .. لازم تفهم ان كل حاجه انت عاوز تعرفها .. ليها تفاسير كتير .. فماينفعش انك تحطلي مثلا عشر ايات وتقولي اهوا ربنا بيغلط اهو .. او ربنا بيخطيء .. وازاي بيقول كذا وكذا .. مع ان العلم بيقول كذا ..

ماينفعش دي تبقى طريقتك في الحوار او المناقشة .. فاهمني؟ .. واحده واحده .. 

فهمت اخويا الغالي؟
​


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> بص! انت عاوز تفهم؟ ولا عاوز تثبت فكره في عقلك؟ في اختلاف بين الاتنين .. لو عاوز تفهم .. يبقى قدامك *حاجتين *:
> 
> *اول حاجه* .. انك تدخل على الرابط اللي حطيته وتقرا كل الكلام المكتوب وبعدين تيجي تقولي الحته دي غلط او انا مافهمتهاش
> 
> ...



أنا قرأت كل كلمة في موضوعك هذا أولاً فانت في الموضوع طرحت أسئلة دون اجابات طيب 
لنتغاضى عن هذا كيف قال الله ان القمر منير ونوره صغير على عكس نور الشمس الكبير اي هنا اقرار بان القمر له ضوء منفصل عن الشمس


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> أنا قرأت كل كلمة في موضوعك هذا أولاً فانت في الموضوع طرحت أسئلة دون اجابات طيب
> لنتغاضى عن هذا كيف قال الله ان القمر منير ونوره صغير على عكس نور الشمس الكبير اي هنا اقرار بان القمر له ضوء منفصل عن الشمس



طيب حط الآية، وبعدين حط تعليقك بإختصار عليها .


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> طيب حط الآية، وبعدين حط تعليقك بإختصار عليها .



وقال الله: لتكن أنوار في جَلَدْ السماء، لتفصل بين النهار والليل.  وتكون لآيات وأوقات وأيام وسنين.  فعمل الله النورين العظيمين؛ النور الأكبر لحكم النهار، والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل" (تك14:1-16).
المصدر http://st-takla.org/


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> وقال الله: لتكن أنوار في جَلَدْ السماء، لتفصل بين النهار والليل.  وتكون لآيات وأوقات وأيام وسنين.  فعمل الله النورين العظيمين؛ النور الأكبر لحكم النهار، والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل" (تك14:1-16).
> المصدر http://st-takla.org/



موسى النبي يتحدث عن الشمس والقمر هنا، *ليس وفقاً لكثافتهما*، أو محتوياتها الصلبة، *ولكن وفقاً لنسبة الضوء المنبعث للأرض* (آدم كلارك) .. فهو لا يقول من أين جاء مصدر ضوء كلأ منهما، ولا هو إقرار بان ضوئيهما منفصل! .. فعندما تقول أنت ضوء الشمس .. وضوء القمر .. هل معنى ذلك أنك تُقر بأن القمر لا يأخذ ضوءه من الشمس؟!! .. كلا بالطبع!​


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> موسى النبي يتحدث عن الشمس والقمر هنا، *ليس وفقاً لكثافتهما*، أو محتوياتها الصلبة، *ولكن وفقاً لنسبة الضوء المنبعث للأرض* (آدم كلارك) .. فهو لا يقول من أين جاء مصدر ضوء كلأ منهما، ولا هو إقرار بان ضوئيهما منفصل! .. فعندما تقول أنت ضوء الشمس .. وضوء القمر .. هل معنى ذلك أنك تُقر بأن القمر لا يأخذ ضوءه من الشمس؟!! .. كلا بالطبع!​



هل قرأت الآية؟؟
لتكن أنوار في جَلَدْ السماء، لتفصل بين النهار والليل. وتكون لآيات وأوقات وأيام وسنين. فعمل الله النورين العظيمين؛ النور الأكبر لحكم النهار، والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل" (تك14:1-16).
نجد قوله (فعمل الله النورين العظيمين ) ليس نور واحد نورين 
وايضاً ( النور الأكبر لحكم النهار، والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل) نور كبير ونور صغير ليس نور واحد 
اذا لا يوجد لديك رد دعنى ننطلق للآية الثانية


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> هل قرأت الآية؟؟
> لتكن أنوار في جَلَدْ السماء، لتفصل بين النهار والليل. وتكون لآيات وأوقات وأيام وسنين. فعمل الله النورين العظيمين؛ النور الأكبر لحكم النهار، والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل" (تك14:1-16).
> نجد قوله (فعمل الله النورين العظيمين ) ليس نور واحد نورين
> وايضاً ( النور الأكبر لحكم النهار، والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل) نور كبير ونور صغير ليس نور واحد
> اذا لا يوجد لديك رد دعنى ننطلق للآية الثانية



فعمل الله النورين العظيمين = فعمل الله الشمس والقمر 

لفظة "النورين" كناية عن إسم الشمس والقمر، موسى النبي يسمي الشمس والقمر ، بالنورين.

لو رجعت إلى الاية السابقة التي تقول "وقال الله: «لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل وتكون لايات واوقات وايام وسنين." تك 1: 14 .. *ستجد انه ذكر الشمس والقمر في المجمل*، وبعدها مباشرة قال: " وتكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض». وكان كذلك. " تك 1: 15 .. *فهو بذلك يذكر خلقة الشمس والقمر إجمالاً* .. فهمتني ولا اشرح تاني؟​


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> فعمل الله النورين العظيمين = فعمل الله الشمس والقمر
> 
> لفظة "النورين" كناية عن إسم الشمس والقمر، موسى النبي يسمي الشمس والقمر ، بالنورين.
> 
> لو رجعت إلى الاية السابقة التي تقول "وقال الله: «لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل وتكون لايات واوقات وايام وسنين." تك 1: 14 .. *ستجد انه ذكر الشمس والقمر في المجمل*، وبعدها مباشرة قال: " وتكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض». وكان كذلك. " تك 1: 15 .. *فهو بذلك يذكر خلقة الشمس والقمر إجمالاً* .. فهمتني ولا اشرح تاني؟​



أنا أعلم أنها كناية فهو وصف القمر بالانارة بطريقة غير مباشرة ثم عندما وصفه بالنور الصغير اثبت انارته


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> أنا أعلم أنها كناية فهو وصف القمر بالانارة بطريقة غير مباشرة ثم عندما وصفه بالنور الصغير اثبت انارته


طب والنعمة ما انا فاهم انت عاوز توصل لأيه بالظبط  .. قولي ايه مشكلتك في انه قال النورين ؟ هل لان كده بيقول انهم مفصولين يعني؟ ​


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> طب والنعمة ما انا فاهم انت عاوز توصل لأيه بالظبط  .. قولي ايه مشكلتك في انه قال النورين ؟ هل لان كده بيقول انهم مفصولين يعني؟ ​



أنا عاوز أوصل كما تقول بلهجتك العامية أن الله أخطأ في كتابه


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> أنا عاوز أوصل كما تقول بلهجتك العامية أن الله أخطأ في كتابه



ماشي اخي الحبيب .. هو اخطأ في إيه بالظبط ؟ علشان قال نورين ويبقى كده كأنه خلق نور الشمس ونور القمر .. مع ان القمر واخد نوره من الشمس فإذاً هو متخلقش، ويبقى ربنا أخطأ؟ .. تقصد كده يعني؟​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 أبريل 2013)

سلام ونعمه
الاخ فالي اذا كنت تعتقد ان الكتاب المقدس به اخطاء تعود الى الله تفضل اكتبها جميعها مره واحده تحت مسمى اخطاء الله حسب قناعتك يسبقها الايه التي تخصها نكون لك من الشاكرين واكيد ستلقى جوابا يفند معتقدك
فالله لا يخطيء ولا الكتاب المقدس.......


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> الاخ فالي اذا كنت تعتقد ان الكتاب المقدس به اخطاء تعود الى الله تفضل اكتبها جميعها مره واحده تحت مسمى اخطاء الله حسب قناعتك يسبقها الايه التي تخصها نكون لك من الشاكرين واكيد ستلقى جوابا يفند معتقدك
> فالله لا يخطيء ولا الكتاب المقدس.......



أهلاً وسهلاً انا لن اذا طرحت كل الاخطاء لن استطيع الرد عليها احبذ فكرة فكرة كما تقولون بالعامية ماشي يا عم


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> أهلاً وسهلاً انا لن اذا طرحت كل الاخطاء لن استطيع الرد عليها احبذ فكرة فكرة كما تقولون بالعامية ماشي يا عم



اذا رضيت على نفسك لقب من يلف ويدور فانت حر
وستبقى بمعتقدك تلف وتدور في مكانك
ونحن لسنا على استعداد لذلك


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اذا رضيت على نفسك لقب من يلف ويدور فانت حر
> وستبقى بمعتقدك تلف وتدور في مكانك
> ونحن لسنا على استعداد لذلك



انا لن ألف وادور سأناقش فكرة فكرة وانا انتظر موافقتك


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 أبريل 2013)

هل موضوعك واحد ام عدة اجزاء تناور بها 
خذ وقتك واكتب ماتريده مرة واحده
لناخذ وقتنا ونجيبك على معتقدك
اما اذا كانت حجتك الوقت فلك كل الوقت اذا كنت تريد اجابات واضحه وصريحه وقاطعه
اما غير ذلك ستكون معرضا للمشاركات السيئه
التي تؤدي الى توجيه انذار لك


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> هل موضوعك واحد ام عدة اجزاء تناور بها
> خذ وقتك واكتب ماتريده مرة واحده
> لناخذ وقتنا ونجيبك على معتقدك
> اما اذا كانت حجتك الوقت فلك كل الوقت اذا كنت تريد اجابات واضحه وصريحه وقاطعه
> ...



طيب سأتحدث عن موضوع واحد وهو
اذا كان الله لا يخطئ فكيف لا يعلم ما قد خلق؟
 أولاً التنانين وهي حيوان اسطوري ينفث اللهب ولا تقل لي دينصور فالدينصورات لم تعرف الاحديثاً اي من القرن الاول حتى القرن العشرين كان معنى التنانين هو التنانين القاذفة للهب ونجد ذلك وفق الآية 
"وقال الله: لِتَفِض المياه زحّافات ذات نفس حية، وليطر فوق الأرض على وجه جلد السماء.  فخلق الله التنانين العظام، وكل ذوات الأنفس الحية الدبابة، التي فاضت بها المياه كأجناها، وكل طير ذي جناح كجنسه.  ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن، وباركها الله قائلًا: أثمري، وأكثري، واملأي المياه في البحار، وليكثر الطير على الأرض.  وكان مساء وكان صباح يومًا خامسًا" (تك20:1-27).

ثانياً هل الأرنب يجتر أي يخزن الطعام ثم يعيد مضغه بالطبع لا لكن الكتاب قال الأرنب يجتر وذلك وفقاً
سفر اللاويين الأصحاح الحادي عشر الأية 6 والارنب. لانه يجترّ لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم.

وهذا يكفي بالنسبة لي


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2013)

*سؤال للأستاذ طارح السؤال ...... ما الهدف من سؤالك

إن كان سؤالك بهدف التعرف على المسيحية فأهلا بك ....

أما إن كان هدفك شيطانى للمجادلة فيما لا تؤمن به فارحل .... أو أصمت

لقد طرحت سؤالك .... وأجبناك .... إن لم تكن مقتنع فهذا أمر يخصك .....
*


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سؤال للأستاذ طارح السؤال ...... ما الهدف من سؤالك
> 
> إن كان وسؤالك بهدف التعرف على المسيحية فأهلا بك ....
> 
> ...



أخي العزيز لماذا هذا العنف في التعامل ما اتيتت الا للاجابة عن اسئلتي والتي قد تبرع الأخ ماجد المهندس برحابة صدر للاجابة عليها فلا تحرمني مما انعم الله عليك باغلاق الموضوع وشكراً


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> أخي العزيز لماذا هذا العنف في التعامل ما اتيتت الا للاجابة عن اسئلتي والتي قد تبرع الأخ ماجد المهندس برحابة صدر للاجابة عليها فلا تحرمني مما انعم الله عليك باغلاق الموضوع وشكراً



*هذا القسم مخصص للأسئلة وليس لطرح شبهات ..... وهذا تحذير .... بقاءك معنا متوقف على عدم طرح افكارك الأحادية الشيطانية *


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا القسم مخصص للأسئلة وليس لطرح شبهات ..... وهذا تحذير .... بقاءك معنا متوقف على عدم طرح افكارك الأحادية الشيطانية *



انا لست ملحد حتى أفكاري غير ملحدة ولم أطرح اي سؤال خارج الكتاب المقدس وانا انتظر الاجابة عليه وشكراً لك على تحذيرك


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> انا لست ملحد حتى أفكاري غير ملحدة ولم أطرح اي سؤال خارج الكتاب المقدس وانا انتظر الاجابة عليه وشكراً لك على تحذيرك



*ممنوع ايضا على المحمديين طرح شبهات فى قسم الأسئلة*


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممنوع ايضا على المحمديين طرح شبهات فى قسم الأسئلة*



اليس هذا موقع للتعرف للديانة العظيمة التي اتى بها يسوع 
فلماذا تمنعني من طرح اسئلتي وانا لم اخالف القوانين لم اسئل سؤال واحد خارج الانجيل


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> اليس هذا موقع للتعرف للديانة العظيمة التي اتى بها يسوع
> فلماذا تمنعني من طرح اسئلتي وانا لم اخالف القوانين لم اسئل سؤال واحد خارج الانجيل



*التعرف شيئ والمجادلة شيئ أخر ......وانت خالفت قوانين القسم ..... موضوعك يتوقف بعد أن تعرف الأجابة .... وليس عندما تقتنع بها   *


----------



## vally (25 أبريل 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التعرف شيئ والمجادلة شيئ أخر ......وانت خالفت قوانين القسم ..... موضوعك يتوقف بعد أن تعرف الأجابة .... وليس عندما تقتنع بها   *



طيب شكراً


----------



## thebreak-up (25 أبريل 2013)

*سأجيبك على سؤالك بشأن الأرنب الذي يجتر والذي لطالما استعمله اعداء الحق كحجة على الكتاب المقدس.

إنه لأمر مشوق أن نضع تحت المجهر "الخطأ العلمي" الذي كثيرا ما يتكرر حوله الكلام حول الأرنب الذي يجتر ( لاويين 6:11 ) . فالأرنب ليس من الحيوانات المجترة. وهو لا ينضوي تحت مجموعة التصنيف العلمي والمعروفة بالحيوانات المجترة "رومينانشيا"، كالأبقار والخرفان والمواعز والغزلان والزرافات والظباء. لكن، هذا لا يعني بالضرورة أن موسى اقترف خطأ علميا! فالأرنب يقدم حقا احيانا على ابتلاع طعامه مرتين.

عند الأرانب، الاليفة منها والبرية، عادة خاصة بها كان قد جرى وصفها للمرة الأولى في عام 1882 في مجلة فرنسية مخصصة للأطباء البيطريين الجرّاحين. ففي الصباح الباكر، تطرح إلى الخارج كريات طرية غير منتطمة، وذلك إلى جانب الكريات الأخرى العادية الناشفة. هذه الكريات الطرية تحوي فيتامينات وخصوصا الفيتامين ب بنسب عالية تبلغ أربع أو خمس مرات اكثر منها في روثها الاعتيادي. هذه الكريات المغذية تتكون داخل المصران الاعور، وتقوم بدور حيوي جدا بالنسبة إلى رتبة الأرنبيات، لا سيما عندما لا يتوافر لها الغذاء الكافي. وللوقت بعد طرح هذه الكريات، يصار إلى أكلها وهضمها للمرة الثانية  داخل جزء خاص من المعدة. من شأن عملية الهضم الثانيةهذه أن تستخرج تلك الفيتامينات والمواد المغذية التي لم تتمكن عملية الهضم الأولى من استخراجها. تخدم هذه العملية الهدف نفسه الذي تخدمه عملية الإجترار عند الحيوانات التي تجتر حقا. وفي هذا الإطار، يكتب "غرزيمك": "هذا الهضم المزدوج، يذكرنا إلى حدّ ما بالاجترار عند الحيوانات من مزدوجات الأصابع".



ما رأيك الان بعدما أجبنا على الشبهة الوهمية التي أتعبتم أدمغتنا بها. 

ثم انت إرتكبت مخالفة في موضوعك هذا، فهو ليس سؤال عن المسيحية إنما شبهة من الشبهات الوهمية السخيفة التي يخرج بها اعداء الكلمة. 

الجميع أجابك إلا انك من النوع الذي يحب اللف والدوران وتبين لي من اولها انه مهما اجبناك فلن تقبل الاجابة وكذلك اتوقع ان تفعل بإجابتي أعلاه.*


----------



## fredyyy (26 أبريل 2013)

vally قال:


> طيب شكراً على فكرة أنا *مؤمن بنظرية داروين*
> مع اختلاف بسيط شرارة الحياة* الله خلق* الحيوانات ....


 

*أنت تقول الله خلق .... *

*كيف تتكلم عن الله كالخالق *

*ثم تؤمن بنظرية من خلقه الله بإنسانيته *

*أنت أمام أمرين متضادين لك الحرية أن تؤيد أمر منهما *

*الله الخلق ... حقيقة واقعة *

*الانسان المخلوق ... له نظرية فقط *

*وإن كان الله قد أخطأ *( حاشا له )  *فهل أخطأ عندما أعطاك عقلاً تفكر ! *

*عزيزي *
*لا تُكَذِب الخالق بسبب نظريات المخلوق *
*بل صدق من لا يفنى ... ودع من يفنى يفنى ينظرياته *

.


----------



## GoGo No Way (26 أبريل 2013)

اسف على التدخل فربما انا دخلت فقط لاخذ التحفظات ...

مبدئيا مخالفة القوانين     كما حدث معى من قبل ..

ثانيا تومن بنظرية القردة !! وتقول الله خلق !! اذا الوضع الان مضطرب .. تومن بالله بانه خلق . " الحيوان " ولم يخلق الانسان !! ما الهدف من الخلق !!! اخى هناك فرق بين "ملحد " و"متدين " و"لا دينى " 

ثالثا الاخواه اجابوه على اسئلتك واراك تجادل لا تتعلم !! بصراحة انا اضحك بس نفيك لحقائق علمية ونظريات  كما تومن انت الاخر بنظريات !!!

 والان  اذا عدت من الحظر !! لا افهم ما اعتراضك على التنانين  والديناصورات !!!  اظن انك متعلم !!

ام انك تنقل الشبهات فقط .. التى يجب ان تكتب" فى قسم الشبهات " !!


----------

